# Beginner - need ALL the advice



## wrathfuldeity

Hey Now! Welcome...you need to find and watch the creepy basement vid...an answer to all yer prayers :hairy:


----------



## drblast

Take lessons, rent boards and bindings, buy good boots the correct size because comfort is important, and ride as much as you can.

Take trips whenever you can to Killington and Jay Peak because the resorts near DC are very crowded and you'll spend a lot of time in lift lines.

Also do a season rental from a shop for the board rather than rent every day. It'll save time and money so you can ride more.


----------



## Snowdaddy

walpyy said:


> Hey friends. Brand new here. I'm a 27 female and live outside of D.C. I've snowboarded twice like 6 years ago without taking any lessons and now I really want to get into it. I'm just looking for any advice you may have. Lessons, meeting up with other people, general tips, clothing, whatever. I'm trying to do much "research" so I don't look like a total moron but just feel overwhelmed. I'll probably get judged for this post but oh well. Thanks again!


Twice as in two days? How did that turn out?

I'd do as recommended above and buy professionally fitted boots.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

walpyy said:


> Hey friends. Brand new here. I'm a 27 female and live outside of D.C. I've snowboarded twice like 6 years ago without taking any lessons and now I really want to get into it. I'm just looking for any advice you may have. Lessons, meeting up with other people, general tips, clothing, whatever. I'm trying to do much "research" so I don't look like a total moron but just feel overwhelmed. I'll probably get judged for this post but oh well. Thanks again!


Take lessons. You'll look like a moron anyway falling all the time. Get some wrist guards and butt guards to avoid injury, as you will be falling all the time.

I wouldn't want to waste a lot of money at a big resort, just to hang out on the bunny slope.

If you want less crowded, go during the week, you may have to use vacation time though.

https://www.wintergreenresort.com/Lessons/

Once you start to feel comfortable, then venture out to the greens, and slowly progress in linking your turns without panicking, or scraping the mountain face of what little actual snow there is (since it's likely going to be man-made snow).


----------



## timmytard

drblast said:


> Take lessons, rent boards and bindings, buy good boots the correct size because comfort is important, and ride as much as you can.
> 
> Take trips whenever you can to Killington and Jay Peak because the resorts near DC are very crowded and you'll spend a lot of time in lift lines.
> 
> Also do a season rental from a shop for the board rather than rent every day. It'll save time and money so you can ride more.


Renting gear is a shitty idea in my opinion.
I've gone snowboarding with people who have rented gear & the amount they paid for the shit gear they got was outrageous.

I've even gone with someone to sport junkies to see if I could get them out of the deal they had made. They were to shy to do it & I am most definitely not.
It didn't work, they were forced to ride super shitty old gear for the rest of the season .

I can set you up with everything you need for WAY less than renting shit gear for the season.

Unless you have 6 toes or some sort of talon on your heels, new boots in the proper size should fit you fine.
And if for some odd reason they don't fit right:crying:
You have a mint pair of boots to trade for a pair that does fit right.
With heat molding in today's boot liner's, the chances of a pair that doesn't fit right is pretty slim, even with 6 toes:grin:

And I have lots of boards and bindings to choose from. And the boards and bindings I'd show you to choose from would all be the proper gear for you.
I'll even throw in a jacket and pants for free.

I guarantee you won't find a better deal anywhere.

Then with the money you would have spent renting shitty & buying everything else you needed.

Buy some sort of seasons pass.
A full pass is obviously the best choice, but if that is out if reach, some sort of weekday, or one day a week, night pass.
Some sort of pass where you're not forking out cash every single time you go, will let you go much more frequently.

Send me a personal message and I'll show you what I can do. :surprise:


TT


----------



## mrbluu

I'm a newbie as well so I've just gone through what you are about to go through. I had rented and borrowed gear my first 2 years and it was crap!!! This year I went and got my own Boots, Board and Bindings and it was a real game changer. Last year I followed my cousin around the mountain and had stacks galore but had a great time, but copped a few injuries. I got to a level were I could do turns but not link them. This year got a lesson on my first day to help me link turns and then I just practiced. 

So my recommendations:
1. Buy (as a min) safety gear Boots, Helmet, wrist guards, padded shorts, 
2. Buy Balaclava, Gloves, Jacket and Pants, you don't have to get high end gear
3. If you don't want to buy your own Board and Bindings, look into renting current demo boards or previous season boards. The are a touch more expensive than the rental stuff, but are miles better. 
4. Get lessons. 
5. Practice, Practice, Practice!!

Good luck and love to hear how you get on. 

Bonus tip, learn to strap in without sitting down, one of the best things I learnt!!

Sent from my SM-T835 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayt100

I would get some knee pads and buttpad. Padded short or maybe Demon United Azzpad, Amazon or Backcountry has it.


----------

